# How Many Rams



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I'm leaning toward doing a tank with Rams (gold and electric blue maybe) as my main fish. Ideally Rams, a school of corys,a pleco and a large school of tetras of some sort in a planted tank no less then 55 us gallons.

My question is how many rams can live comfortably in a tank that size? What ratio males-females? (Its not my intention to breed them)

Sorry if this isn't the right place in the forum for this question. thanks!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I would say no more than 2 pairs in a tank that size, it also depends on the footprint, what is the area of that tank? will they have enough hiding places and decor to avoid being in each other's lines of sight? Thats for if you want to have coexisting breeding pairs.

Otherwise you might have to have a single sex ram tank, because their aggression is elevated 100 fold when there is the prospect of breeding. Aside to the fact that they are also naturally territorial... 

I'm sure some other people can chime in on this, I've only kept my Rams in pairs in separate tanks.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

you can keep a few, depending on your decor of course. i have a ~40 gallon with almost 30-50 pounds of driftwood (basically the whole tank) however its a fairly tall tank. i also provide a million places to hide with tons of vegetation to provide shelter as well - i have in there, a bolivian, a blue, 3 different apistos.
only problem is with one apisto that tried to take on everyone which backfired when my 3-3.5" cockatoo retaliated.
if you strictly stick to rams, they can live quite happily in a 55, just provide rocks and driftwood, although i find rams to enjoy rockwork more than wood. you might get one or two dominant pairs or individuals, but other than that, they would be fine. just try to add them all at the same time.
p.s ive seen large groups of rams travelling together and fine in a smaller tank than a 55.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have 2 pairs in a 30g tank. As long as they have space to hide they should be fine.


----------

